# Hunting raccoons without a dog



## 4star

Does anybody have any tips on hunting raccoons without a dog?


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Just a question... why would you want to? Pelts are worthless - meat is nasty... the only fun is listening to the dogs run.


----------



## Tator

We use to shine them with a million candlewatts when we were in high school, but eventually got in trouble for it, apparently it was illegal as all hell, we didn't know, so we learned that in a hurry. Sure was a fun time,and kept us guys out of trouble during winter sports, doing that instead of boozin...anyways, that's the way we did it, but I do not reccommend it at all.


----------



## houndsman

Use a squaler. ***** do stupid things when you blow a squaler. I've watched them jump right out of a tree onto a dog the moment you blow it. ***** really get the freak on when they hear one....

You could also get a good johnny-stewart cassette tape of **** pups fighting off a coyote or something. I've never used them, but have seen the tapes and think it would sure be interesting to try...

Good hunting.


----------



## Bore.224

You could try bait, if you got the time and the place just save up a couple of days table scrapes, put em in a bucket or something and set up an ambush  . Just sit and wait you will hear them when they find it, then hit em with the spotlight and shoot! I have got a few this way, skunks and opossom as well its exciting you never know what you will find when you click on the light "WATCH OUT FOR PETS and SUCH"! .22 Magnum is just right if you got one!


----------



## englishpointer

SHINE them . LOL just kidding :lol:


----------



## Surfzone

It's fun to call them in. i use a rabbit distress mouth call and rather than blow it i trill my tough to make a **** fight sound. i'v called in a good bit that way. or you can try the already said pup calls



> Just a question... why would you want to? Pelts are worthless - meat is nasty... the only fun is listening to the dogs run


Sasha and Abby, I grew up on **** and i love it. i use the pelts myslef for hats and i got enough save to have a **** coat made for my mom or i'll sell them for whatever i can get for them ( not a gold mine but i rather the extra buck for something that will end up buried in a gut pile) I guess it just depends on where you are in the state. i know quite a few people along the coast who like **** but i'm not sure who things are in the Pidemont. where you are.


----------



## Jrbhunter

Some of my coyote calling buddies from here in Indiana are amazing at stacking up **** without dogs. They've been doin it for years and I finally talked them into posting some of their results online last fall... here's the link I dug up for ya, there's a pic in there of 58 **** taken in one night!

http://midwestpredator.groupee.net/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/7671088811/m/8241082331


----------



## 4star

Thanks for the replies guys...JrbHunter thats a lot of ***** in one night.


----------

